# الطائرة الورقية كيف تطير وكيف تتم صناعتها؟!



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (5 يونيو 2008)

كثيرا ما حاولت وانا في سن المراهقة:7: صناعة الطائرة الورقية:75: وكنت أقلد نمادْج جاهزة بزاوية الخيط وطوله وخفة العصي ولكن دون جدوى:57: الطائرة كانت تهوي إلى الأرض فور إرتفاعها بضعة أمتار في الهواء فهل هناك أسس يجب أن تبنى عليها حتى تحلق عاليا في الفضاء .......؟؟؟؟؟
أتمنى ان اجد جوابا شافيا ولو بالشرح مع الصور إن امكن وللجميع جزيل الشكر......:16:


----------



## م المصري (5 يونيو 2008)

*كل ما تتمناه موجود باذن الله ...*

اهلا بك يا صديقي ..... في قسم الطيران 

و تحية خاصة لك من اخوك ابو ايوي 

موضوعك جميل .... و يثير ذكريات الطفولة الجميلة بكل ما بها من انطلاق لا يكبح جماحه مسؤوليات و لا واجبات 

و لكن ايضا هذا الموضوع يدل علي عدم انتظامك في زيارة قسم الطيران .... فعليك حق لنا  

اليك هذا الموضوع ..... اطلع عليه .... ثم اخبرني .... هل اشبع نهمك ؟ .... ام هناك مزيد ؟

الطائرات الورقيه .... لذيذه​ 
اطيب المني لك صديقي العزيز

​


----------



## napleon (5 يونيو 2008)

ياريت نصنع غرانديزر عشان نئتل زويييل و كندال


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الحبيب أبو آيوي وكان من حقي أن تخبرني أنك قد غيرت إسمك وتنكرت به وراء المهمة التي أوكلت إليك من إدارة المنتدى والتي أسأل الله أن تكون سببا في رقي هذا المنتدى وتحقيق الإفادة فيه للجميع والله ولي ذلك والقادر عليه بإذن الله .....
ثم أشكرك مجددا على الرد وعلى الرابط وأستميحك عذرا على قلة دخولي لهذا القسم فلم أكن اعلم أنك تزينه بوجودك وإسمك الجديد والله كنت ادخل إليه لأرى مشاركات بإسمك وأفتش وأتساءل أين أبو آيوي ولكن دون جدوى لقد إختفت مشاركاته كما إختفى إسمه ولم اكن أعلم انك ققد لبست ثوبا أزرق لأهنىء نفسي بغدوك مشرفا لقسم هندسة الطيران أسال الله أن يكون ذلك في ميزان حسناتك وأن يجعل عملك كله سببا لدخولك الجنة برحمة الله عز وجل وجوده وكرمه فتهيأ للأسئلة التي ستتهافت على كاهلك كالصواريخ ..... 
بسم الله ما شاء الله تبارك الله :75:وأيضا أصبحت مشرفا لقسم اللغة الإنكليزية :75:أسال الله ان ييسر امرك ويعينك بس لاااااا هيك صار بدها عزومة وتحلاية كمان ..... 

سأعود قريبا في سياق هذا الموضوع لك مني كل التحايا وكل الحب وكل الشوق والأمنيات بالتوفيق ..... ولا تنساني من صالح دعائك أخي الحبيب....


----------



## م المصري (6 يونيو 2008)

نورت و شرفت اخي الحبيب ...... و انتظر عودتك الي هذا الموضوع و كذلك كوضوع الطائرات الورقية 
و اشكرك علي التهنئه الرقيقة و الغالية لأنها من اخ كريم 
تحياتي


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الحبيب أبو آية بالنسبة لسؤالي عن الطائرات الورقية كنت أقصد التي من نوع kiteالتي تصنع من العصي والورق أو النايلون وتربط بخيط وتطير في الهواء كهذه :


----------



## napleon (6 يونيو 2008)

خلينا نعمل طائرة ورقية من ورق دفاتر لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## م المصري (6 يونيو 2008)

عاشـ الجنة ـق قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الحبيب أبو آية بالنسبة لسؤالي عن الطائرات الورقية كنت أقصد التي من نوع kiteالتي تصنع من العصي والورق أو النايلون وتربط بخيط وتطير في الهواء كهذه :


 
لا بأس يا صديقي ... فانت تنشد الطائرات الورقية الاكثر تطورا من تلك التي نصنعها من ورق "كشاكيل" المدرسة .... و غالبا ما كانت تستخدم في "قصف" اهداف مدرسيه ..... 

بحثت في هذا الاتجاه و اليك هذه الروابط و المواقع المتخصصه في kite اتمني ان تنال اعجابك

http://www.my-best-kite.com/how-to-make-a-rok-kite.html

http://www.aka.org.au/kites_in_the_classroom/plans.htm

http://www.gombergkites.com/nkm/plan4.html

http://www.kckpl.lib.ks.us/YS/KIDLINKS/APRLKS06.HTM

http://www.freespiritkites.com/pages/squad.htm

http://www.first-to-fly.com/Adventure/Workshop/1899_kite_plans.htm

اخي ..... انتظر طائرتك بعد هذا الموضوع  

تحياتي


----------

